# Hilfe mit Schriftart: Devanagri für Windows



## AmidalaSkywalker (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich lerne Hindi und würde jetzt gerne das devanagari Alphabet auf meinem Computer installieren. 
Ich möchte mit Word damit schreiben und Internetseiten lesen können.

Ich habe Windows 2000.

Wie muss ich das installieren bzw. was brauche ich dazu?
Kann man das von der MS office cd holen? Das hat zwar beim Versuch nicht funktioniert, aber vielleicht habe ich es nicht richtig gemacht. oder es ist nicht drauf.


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Mai 2005)

Bei MSOffice ist *ArialUnicodeMS* mit dabei.
       Diese Schrift enthält die Devanagari-Schriftzeichen.

      Wenn du bspw. mit dem IE Devanagari-Webseiten lesen willst, musst du unter
      Extras>
      Internetoptionen>
      Schriftarten....

      ...für das Sprachskript "Devanagari".... ArialUnicodeMS als Standardschrift definieren.

 Wie du die Tastatur umstellst, kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, Devanagari hab ich bei mir in den Einstellungen nicht vorgefunden

     Was ich gefunden habe, ist Bengali.... vielleicht erfüllt das ja den selben Zweck.
     Win2000 hab ich auch nicht... bei XP kann man das Tastaturlayout ändern unter
     Systemsteuerung>Regions-und Sprachoptionen(vielleicht geht das in W2000 ja auch dort)

http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/assistance/HP052558321031.aspx

*????? ????*


----------



## AmidalaSkywalker (23. Mai 2005)

*Re: Hilfe mit Schriftart: Devanagari für Windows*

Danke erstmal. Das mit der tastatur geht glaube ich genauso.

Wenn ich jetzt dieses Arial Unicode auf der MSOffice cd habe, wie installiere ich das?
Ich habe auch eine f datei downgeloaded und einfach in das Fontsverzeichnis gezogen. Word erkennt die aber trotzdem nicht an.

Was genau ist eigentlich ein Font?


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Mai 2005)

*Re: Hilfe mit Schriftart: Devanagari für Windows*

Wenn du beim Office-Setup das Feature:

 Office-Tools > Internationale Unterstützung > Universale Schriftart

 ...installierst, sollte alles funktionieren.


 Ein Font ist eine Schriftartendatei... sie beschreibt, wie Text dargestellt werden soll.
 Es reicht nicht, sie in den Fonts-Ordner zu kopieren, du musst sie "installieren"...
 Gehe in den Fonts-Ordner...dort klicke im Menu auf Datei>neue Schriftart installieren.


----------



## AmidalaSkywalker (24. Mai 2005)

Heißt das, dass ich das office neu installieren muss?

(Ich bin mit dem ganzen Kram nicht so vertraut. Ich bin zwar kein computer anti aber dieses ganze windows-administrator zeugs ist nicht so meins.)


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Mai 2005)

Nö, musst du nicht.
Rufe das Office-Installationsprogramm auf, da hast du 3 Optionen:
*Deinstallieren
*Reparieren
*Features Hinzufügen/Entfernen

nehme die letzte Option und füge in den weiteren Schritten die "Universale Schriftart" hinzu
(für das Ganze benötigst du die Office-CD, die müsstest du also erstmal suchen )


----------

